# I want low maintenance!!!



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

I want a low maintenance saltwater aquarium (by no means i am saying, i want a tank to look at and never clean!!!) I just mean the simplest saltwater tank possible e.g. FOWLR with damsels and captive bred clownfish. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on how to make a saltwater tank easier to look after so it makes the experience of having one more pleasureable?

Any other advice welcome!


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

hello and welcome  a UV steralizer will help that tank look crystal clean, although i learned a few posts back not to keep that on all the time


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

FOWLR means u mite get some algea growth in the first month or 3 when it fully breaks in then it should be right.damsels r pretty hardy they r just really nasty to each other i have 1 blue/yellow and it chases 3 yellow chromis 24/7


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Quality designed sump, skimmer, and fuge. Money. Money makes tank keeping simpler. If you can afford top notch equipment it will become less physical labor and more enjoyment. My 400g has a skimmer rated for over 2,000g, a huge UV sterilizer, an ozone generator, a 40g sump, a 200g refugium, an external water tank that holds an additional 300g of water to increase my total water volume to around 1,000g. 

It's what you put into it that you get out of it.

For really simple I'd get a nice sized reef ready tank maybe 75-120g, a nice sump/fuge (you can make a decent one from a 40g long), Eheim 1262 return pump, UV, Euroreef or ASM skimmer, and stock lightly.

Less fish, less maintenance.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

in my opinion saltwater is not a low maintenance hobby. if you want low maintenance get something else.


----------

